# Shutting the tank down sales



## jacobh (Dec 31, 2015)

90 Gallon Aquarium Stand Sump Protein Skimmer - Reef octopus Heater circulation Fans (3) Live Sand Controller Neptune. dosing pumps and more
*Does not come with AI Light
Shutting the tank down
No Delivery - Pick up in Richmon Hill Yonge st/ Stouffville rd. First Come, First Served - No Holds
Asking $800 for the entire Set Up


----------

